# CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß



## Kenny_ken (5. Dezember 2013)

*CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

Hallo Leute,

mein erster Post hier. Auf eine tolle Zeit zusammen! 

Mein System könnt ihr ja in meiner Signatur sehen. Ich hatte bis Gestern noch den Thermalright Macho CPU Kühler drauf, und im Idle ca 32°C Gehabt, unter last an die 50.

Nun, seit ich das u.G. WaKü System habe, hat der CPU beim Boot an die 70°C, das pendelt sich dann langsam auf 34°C ein (So viel habe ich jetzt z.B.), und unter Voller Last mit Prime 95 an die 102°C (!!!).

Ich weiß nicht woran das liegen könnte, das wasser fließt, der Radiator bleibt auch eisig kalt, der CPU Block wird (habe hingefasst) nicht mal warm...? Wärmeleitpaste werden die meisten von euch nun schreien, ich habe hochwertige WLP aufgetragen, eine sehr dünne Schicht. Ich habe schon oft WLP Aufgetragen, danach wurden die Temperaturen immer besser. So habe ich es nun auch gemacht - Aber die Temps sind ja katastrophal!

Hat jemand eine IDee woran das liegen könnte? Der Waterblock sitzt fest auf dem CPU drauf.

MfG Kenny


----------



## alm0st (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

Auf ganz blöd: die Schutzfolie vom EK Kühlblock hast du entfernt? Ansonsten sitzt der Kühler einfach nicht richtig auf der CPU - auch wenn es "fest" aussieht.


----------



## Kenny_ken (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

Schutzfolie war schon weg. Hab ihn bei Case*King gekauft, die haben ihn vor dem Versand getestet.

Ich habe ihn vorhin nochmal abgenommen und fest drauf gemacht, sogar die dicken Schrauben etwas mit einem Schraubenzieher nachgezogen - Immernoch zu heiß


----------



## Gast20140625 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

Konnte man in der alten WLP auch einen schönen Abdruck der CPU sehen?

Der CPU Block hat übrigens einen Ein- und Ausgang. Hast du das richtig rum angeschlossen?
Wobei auch wenn das Wasser falsch rum durchfließt, über 100 Grad kann ich mir deswegen nicht vorstellen. 

Wird die Rückseite des Boards genau hinter der CPU denn richtig heiß?
Evtl. ist es nur ein Auslesefehler.


----------



## cryzen (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

dann ist der Waterblock nicht richtig montiert oder die WLP fehlt


----------



## Kenny_ken (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

Nach einem Abdruck werde ich gleich schauen. Gute idee eigentlich! Ein und Auslass sind richtig herum. Cryzen: Wie gesagt, WLP ist drauf. Eine sehr dünne schicht, verteilt über den IHS. So habe ich das (wie gesagt) schon immer gemacht und hatte beste Ergebnisse!


----------



## IAndyI (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

war bei mir damals auch so.

hatte den kühler so montiert gehabt das das wasser links rein und rechts raus geht. schwache kühlleistung.

dann aber hatte ich es so gemacht das ein loch oben und eins unten ist. d.h das die pumpe das wasser im kühler hoch drücken muss damit es oben wieder raus läuft. und schon hatte ich maximal 55°C mit 4,5 ghz


----------



## Gast20140625 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

Ob man den Einlass nach oben/unten/rechts/links oder sonstwohin dreht ist eigentlich wurst. Es muss halt in den Einlass rein. (der eher mittige)

Sieht man ja auch wenn man den Kühler öffnet, das Wasser muss durch die Düsenplatte und wird dann direkt auf die Kühlrippen "gestrahlt". Am Rand läuft es dann ab.
Das das andersrum nicht richtig funktionieren kann, ist eigentlich klar.
Aber beim TE stimmts ja und auch falsch rum kommt man bestimmt nicht auf 100 Grad.

Kann mir eigentlich nur noch fehlerhafte Montage vorstellen. 100 Grad sind schon richtig heiß.
Wenn du willst kannst du uns ja ein Foto des Abdrucks machen, wenn du den Kühler jetzt nochmal runter nimmst.


----------



## Kenny_ken (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

Ja, bitteschön... Ich hab ihn abgenommen, es war kaum ein Abdruck da. Nur vom Rand etwas. Mir ist aufgefallen dass dafür die Halteschiene für den CPU (Die vom Mainboard, nicht vom CPU Kühler) voller WLP ist - Ist sie vlleicht im weg?

Hier mal Bilder für euch!

Der CPU Selbst 
http://i.imagebanana.com/img/o9wgvng9/20131205_165615.jpg
http://i.imagebanana.com/img/pt0g781s/20131205_165600.jpg

Und der Abdruck!
http://i.imagebanana.com/img/xor47rlm/20131205_165639.jpg


----------



## NX-Reeper (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

Mach die Bilder bitte noch ein bisschen kleiner


----------



## Kenny_ken (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

Es sollten Thumbnails sein, aber euer Forum unterstützt wohn die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaxRink (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

Irgendwie liegt der Kühler nur auf der Halterung auf, auf der CPU fast gar nicht.


----------



## Kenny_ken (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

Genau das meine ich ja, das ist total seltsam... Bei meinem Luftkühler Thermalright Macho war das nicht so. Ich kann es mir aber nicht erklären...


----------



## xeno75 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

Du hast nur Vorschau-Thumbnails verlinkt. Darauf kann man wenig erkennen. Auf deinem 3. Bild sieht es so aus als wäre wirklich die Schutzfolie noch drauf. Aber zeig uns mal die großen. Auf jeden Fall ist es komisch das der Prozessor so heiß wird aber keine Wärme bei deinem Radi ankommt. Hast du den Kühler mal durchgespült? Vielleicht ist ja was verstopft...


----------



## Kenny_ken (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

Ich lade die bilder bei Imagebanana hoch. Der spuckt dir einen Forentauglichen Link aus mit einem Thumbnail. Klickt man auf dieses, kommt man auf das Bild. Aber das funktioniert hier irgendwie nicht, deshalb habe ich die Links zu den großen Bildern Verlinkt (Post wurde aktualisiert, man kann es jetzt in groß sehen). Schutzfolie ist definitiv nicht mehr drauf. Radi habe ich vor gebraucht mit warmen, destilliertem Wasser ausgespült. Vollgemacht, zu gemacht, geschüttelt. Dabei kamm ziemlich viel schwarzes zeug aus. Habe ich übrigens auch mit anderen Teilen gemacht, nur dem CPU block nicht.

Ich habe Prime95 5 Minuten lang laufen lassen. Dabei wurde der CPU 108°C grad heiß, länger habe ich mich nicht getraut, das ist ein Tödlicher Wert für den CPU! Wieso mein Mainboard eigentlich nicht gepiepst hat und runtergefahren ist, wundert mich ziemlich.

Jedenfalls, nach diesen 5 Minuten war der Radiator noch immer Eisig kalt (Also wirklich sehr kalt, nicht mal Lauwarm).


----------



## ASD_588 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

Drück mal wärend des betribes auf den kühler.


----------



## Kenny_ken (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

Brachte leider nichts 

Ich traue mich nicht sehr fest drauf zu drücken, da sich sonst das Mainboard ungesund verbiegt.


----------



## SpeedD (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

Hallo ich habe den selben Kühler und so wie ich gesehen habe sind bei deine halterungs schrauben für den kühlblock unterlegscheiben oder sieht es nur so aus, weil ich habe keine vieleicht stöhren sie und du bekommst keinrichtigen kontagt zwieschen cpu und kühlblock.


----------



## xeno75 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

Sieht wirklich aus als ob der Kühler deinen Prozessor kaum berührt. Ist dein Board auf der Kompatibiltätsliste von EK? Compatibility list for EK-Supremacy - Acetal | CoolingConfigurator.com

Sieht auch komisch aus mit dem dunklen Fleck auf dem Kühler. Wenn alles nach Anleitung montiert ist würde ich versuchen den Kühler zu tauschen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

Sieht so aus als stimme was mit den Abstandhaltern nicht.
Deshalb steht der Kühler schon auf denen auf, bevor er die CPU berührt.

Sicher das du die Befestigung richtig montiert hast? Also alle Abstandshalter/Federn/Muttern... in der richtigen Reihenfolge, genau die für deinen Sockel passenden Teile verwendet und auch alles auf der richtige Seite usw?
Kann man auf den Bildern schlecht erkennen, aber hast du (auch wenns in der Anleitung anders steht) zwischen MB und Kühler irgendwelche Abstandshalter aufgefädelt, die du entfernen könntest?
Eigentlich müsste das in etwa so aussehen.

Das am Rahmen WLP ist ist auch etwas komisch. Die CPU steht doch (wenn du seitlich guckst) ein Stückchen über jenen hinaus, oder?


----------



## godfather22 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

das sieht echt so aus, als würde der Kühler durch irgendetwas vom IHS ferngehalten werden. Leg doch mal etwas ebenes (CD-Cover oder so) auf den Prozessor drück leicht und guck, ob da ein Abdruck drauf ist. Das gleiche kannst du ja auch mal auf dem Kühler machen (natürlich vorher WLP draufpacken).


----------



## Kenny_ken (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

Wow, Danke für eure große Hilfe!

Ich habe alles genau nach Anleitung gemacht.

Ja, es befinden sich Abstandshalter bzw Unterlegsscheiben aus Nylon auf den Schrauben. Laut Anleitung müssen die da hin, da die schrauben sonst das Mainboard verkratzen (was auch gut möglich sein könnte).

Ich wusste nicht, dass es eine Mainboard kompatibilitätsliste gibt... Ich habe nicht nachgeschaut ob mein Mainboard da drauf steht. Werde ich sofort machen.

Wie gesagt, alles nach Anleitung. Ich habe die Anleitung auch mehrere Male durchgelesen, alles scheint richtig zu sein.

Ich werd noch ein paar genauere Bilder machen.

Edit: Ja, mein Mainboard steht auf der Kompatibilitätsliste als Physical (Voll Kompatibel).


----------



## SpeedD (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

probiere es einfach aus ohne unterlegscheiben ich habe auch keine, einfach testen


----------



## Gast20140625 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

Wenn gar nichts mehr Hilft: 4 normale M4 (oder M5 oder was es ist) Schrauben nehmen, von hinten durch die Backplate, dann das Board, dann durch die Halterung des CPU Blocks  und dann noch durch eine Feder stecken. Dann noch von vorne ein paar Muttern dagegen schrauben. Fertig. 
Nicht schön, dafür aber selten  und wird bestimmt funktionieren.

Ich würd aber schon aus prinzip nicht einsehen, dass es wie in der Anleitung beschrieben nicht funktioniert.
Vllt. können wir was erkennen, wenn du noch ein paar Fotos machst.

Hast du mal geguckt, ob der HS etwas höher als der Rahmen ist? 
Vllt. ist ja nur der Rahmen nicht richtig zu oder verzogen oder was weiß ich. (Hab keinen Intel, bei mir gibts das nicht)


----------



## Kenny_ken (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

Aaalso. Unterlegsscheiben sind weg, Temps sind besser geworden. Aber 65°C sind immernoch viel für Prime 95 - Oder?

Es sieht so aus als würde der Rahmen außen genau gleich hoch sein wie der IHS. Ich konnte aber nicht sehen ob er höher sitzt, nur mutmaßen, da der Rahmen eben voller WLP War. Ich kann euch ein paar Bilder senden wenn ihr wollt. KOmmen gleich nach (Ich editiere diesen Beitrag)


----------



## godfather22 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*



Kenny_ken schrieb:


> Aaalso. Unterlegsscheiben sind weg, Temps sind besser geworden. Aber 65°C sind immernoch viel für Prime 95 - Oder?
> 
> Es sieht so aus als würde der Rahmen außen genau gleich hoch sein wie der IHS. Ich konnte aber nicht sehen ob er höher sitzt, nur mutmaßen, da der Rahmen eben voller WLP War. Ich kann euch ein paar Bilder senden wenn ihr wollt. KOmmen gleich nach (Ich editiere diesen Beitrag)


 
Das erscheint wirklich noch etwas hoch, das erreiche ich ja mit meinem FX-8320 @1,48V 
Vielleicht hast du ja auch einfach einen Haswell mit vertrockneter WLP unterm IHS erwischt. <- Kannste vergessen, hast ja geschrieben, dass du sogar mit dem Macho kühler warst.


----------



## Kenny_ken (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

Aber mit dem Thermalright Macho hatte ich unter Volllast nie mehr als 50°C... Oder halt so um den Dreh herum.

Bilder Kommen: 

http://i.imagebanana.com/img/bobs17hy/20131205_193223.jpg
http://i.imagebanana.com/img/gqzi28ma/20131205_193152.jpg
http://i.imagebanana.com/img/hwplsk6c/20131205_193655.jpg
http://i.imagebanana.com/img/j5uy1i3y/20131205_193723.jpg
http://i.imagebanana.com/img/qikork5c/20131205_193704.jpg


----------



## MaxRink (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

Sind wieder die kleinen


----------



## Kenny_ken (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

Nicht mehr 

Euer board kann scheinbar wohl den img befehl nicht...

Edit: Bilder vom ABdruck jetzt kommen gleich.


----------



## Gast20140625 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

Was mir grad noch einfällt, es könnte ja auch sein, dass die Halterung nicht unten aufsteht, sondern das die Schraube zu lang ist und oben in der Mutter ansteht. (Was aber eigentlich gegen die verbesserten Temperaturen ohne die Unterlagsscheiben spricht.)

Ist zwischen Halterung und dem "Bollen" auf der Schraube unten richtung Board noch platz oder liegt die Halterung direkt auf? (Auf Bildern kann man das schlecht sehen.)


----------



## Kenny_ken (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

Also diese Bollen sitzen ziemlich fest auf, habe sie mit einer Zange fest gezogen. Auch die Backplate hinter dem MoBo sitzt fest.

Ich eben den Kühler nochmals abgenommen und geschaut, Es sah alles soweit gut aus. Ich hab neue WLP Aufgetragen und jetzt habe ich schon wieder solche Probleme. Die besseren Temperaturen von vorhin sind weg. Wieder an die 100°C unter last...

Hier Bilder bevor ich die neue WLP Aufgetragen habe (Wie die alte auch, hauchdünn und verstrichen auf dem IHS). Zudem habe ich auch den Rahmen sauber gemacht.
http://i.imagebanana.com/img/0m1ic4tg/20131205_200109.jpg
20131205_200119.jpg - Bilder und Fotos kostenlos auf ImageBanana hochladen
20131205_200034.jpg - Bilder und Fotos kostenlos auf ImageBanana hochladen
20131205_195918.jpg - Bilder und Fotos kostenlos auf ImageBanana hochladen


----------



## Gast20140625 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

Der Abdruck sieht nicht so aus, als wäre der Kühler richtig auf der CPU. :/

Kannst du mal irgendwie von der Seite gucken, das man wenigstens weiß wo es aufsteht. So fest brauchst du die Schrauben übrigens nicht anzuziehen. Nicht das du noch was kaputt machst.


----------



## Kenny_ken (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

Leider kann ich nicht von der Seite Fotografieren, ist zu Eng (lol im Obsidian 900D) bzw ich komm mit meinem Handy nicht ran (Wieso hat man auch ein Galaxy Note 2...).

Sonst müsste ich das Mainboard ausbauen, und ich hab keine Möglichkeit das irgendwie "aufzubewahren" bzw hinzustellen, da die anderen Komponenten ja fest im System sind.


----------



## turbosnake (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*



Kenny_ken schrieb:


> Euer board kann scheinbar wohl den img befehl nicht...





> Bilder müssen im Forum hochgeladen werden
> (Anleitung), externe Bilder werden nur als Link angezeigt.


 Unsere Regeln - Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME 

Lesen scheint von einigen nicht die Stärke zu sein.


----------



## Gast20140625 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*



Kenny_ken schrieb:


> Leider kann ich nicht von der Seite Fotografieren, ist zu Eng (lol im Obsidian 900D) bzw ich komm mit meinem Handy nicht ran (Wieso hat man auch ein Galaxy Note 2...).
> 
> Sonst müsste ich das Mainboard ausbauen, und ich hab keine Möglichkeit das irgendwie "aufzubewahren" bzw hinzustellen, da die anderen Komponenten ja fest im System sind.


 Muss ja kein Foto sein, kannst ja einfach mal gucken. 

Vllt. gibts hier jemanden in deiner Nähe, der schnell mal drüber schaut.


----------



## Kenny_ken (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

Ja, gäbe sogar jemanden in der Richtung.

Ich habe nun folgendes gemacht: Die Backplate umgedreht. Ich wusste nicht in welche Richtung der rein muss, weil die Ränder nach unten gebogen sind. Alte WLP Vom Waterblock entfernt und die Unterlegsscheiben in die dicken Daumenschrauben dran gemacht.

Jetzt habe ich wieder diese 60°C unter last konstellation. PC läuft Idle 30°C circa, unter last sinds zwischen 60 und 70°C... Noch Immer zu viel.

Edit:

Prime95 Läuft nun seit knapp 45 Minuten. Temperaturen kletterten von 61 bis momentan 77°C.... Ich habe nochmals alles von der Seite gecheckt, wie es mir geraten wurde, ich kann nicht sehen, dass der CPU Waterblock irgendwo nicht aufsitzt? Es scheint so, als würde er brav komplett aufsitzen.


----------



## .marius. (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

Abend, 

leg mal die lange Kante von einer kreditkarte oder sowas über die cpu und die halterung und schau was weiter heraus steh oder obs gleich ist, auch wen das kaum sein kann.

mfg Marius


----------



## Kenny_ken (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

Steht nicht über! Also der CPU ist höher, wie es sich sein muss. Allerdings glaube ich den Grund gefunden zu haben... Hier ein Abdruck von der neuen WLP. http://i.imagebanana.com/img/ftntke6d/20131205_230058.jpg wenn ihr den Andruck seht, sieht man das nur eine Stelle nicht mit WLP bedeckt ist. Diese Stelle befindet sich hier um Bild links :http://i.imagebanana.com/img/tzy0ytzw/20131205_230116.jpg dort wo sich die drei Kondensatoren befinden! Kann Aber nur eine Vermutung sein. Laut der ekw Seite ist der block mit meinem board aber voll kompatibel...


----------



## Chemenu (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

Zwei Fragen:

1) Warum sieht die WLP auf diesem Foto so bläulich aus? Sind da inzwischen 2 verschiedene WLP drauf?
2) Es sieht auf diesem Bild so aus als wären die Kondensatoren bereits beschädigt, bzw. das Metall abgeschabt. Da müsste es also Kontakt geben zwischen Kühler und Kondensatoren.
Ist denn da noch Platz dazwischen wenn der Kühler montiert ist oder war das nur ein kleiner Unfall bei der Montage?

Noch eine Anmerkung:
Du scheinst die WLP teilweise sehr großzügig aufzutragen (wohl wegen dem Kontaktproblem CPU <-> Kühler ?) wenn die sogar an der Halteklammer des Sockels hängen bleibt.^^ Auch die Schicht auf der CPU erscheint mir relativ dick.
Eine hauchdünne Schicht auf dem HS sollte eigentlich reichen, so wie auf den zuletzt gemachten Fotos. Dann wären auch die Fotos vom Kühlerboden aussagekräftiger, denn wenn dann nichts zu sehen ist (keine Reste der WLP), dann ist klar dass Kühler und HS keinen bzw. unzureichenden Kontakt haben.


----------



## Kenny_ken (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

Also. Die WLP Sieht so komisch aus, wegen dem Fotolicht. Sie ist normal grau und sieht auch so auß unter weißem Licht, es sind keine zwei WLPs drauf!
Zu dem Kondensator, genau das habe ich ja in dem Post über deinem Angesprochen. Die Kondensatoren sind wirklich etwas eingedellt, weshalb ich mir auch zunehmend Sorgen mache. Ich kann es leider nicht genau sehen OB da nun Kontakt ist. Ich glaube ich nehme das Mainboard später einfach mal raus und schaue dann genau nach.

Nochmal zur WLP: Nein, das sieht ebenfalls nur durch das Foto so aus. Ich habe überall sehr wenig WLP aufgetragen, an manchen stellen scheint sogar der IHS durch. Durch die ganze auf und abmontage ist die WLP Stellwenweise "fleckig" geworden.


----------



## Joungmerlin (6. Dezember 2013)

Deine 100°C und mehr kommen mit Sicherheit daher, dass du den Kühler auf die Kondensatoren mitaufgesetzt hast. Die sind etwas höher als die CPU. Daher hat der Kühler dann auch keinen richtigen Kontakt. 
Probier mal die vorsichtig vom Sockel wegzubiegen, und setz den Kühler dann neu drauf.


----------



## Kenny_ken (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

Ob das so eine Gute Idee ist? Ich bin Enttäuscht von EK Water Blocks. Laut deren Website ist mein Mainboard 100% Kompatibel mit dem Water Block...


----------



## Chemenu (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

Ich versteh eh nicht warum das Ding so riesig ist, der Cuplex Kryos von Aquacomputer ist wesentlich kompakter: http://forum.aquacomputer.de/images-ac/kryos_12.jpg


----------



## ludscha (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

Ich würd mal sagen das du die falschen Stehbolzen benutzt, den es müssten normalerweise vier mit einer langen Rändelung dabei sein und vier mit einer kurzen. 

Und wie ich den Bildern entnehme hast du diel angen genutzt und nicht die kurzen.


----------



## Kenny_ken (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

Also. Ich hab mal das Mainboard rausgenommen und den Grund gefunden: Es lag wirklich an den drei Kondensatoren. Diese waren einfach im Weg, allerdings nur um ein paar Milimeter! Hier sieht man den Kühler montiert. Er sitzt auf den Kondensatoren auf. http://i.imagebanana.com/img/ut4e4uik/20131206_132756.jpg - Hier eine Bearbeitete Version um zu zeigen, wie viel Platz da eigentlich war http://i.imagebanana.com/img/g9a39iiq/20131206_132749_B.jpg .

Wenn ich den Block jetzt aber so einsetze, damit er zuerst die Kondensatoren um *nur einen Millimeter* zur seite drücken, http://i.imagebanana.com/img/2ufq3377/20131206_135706.jpg , Dann sitzt er Perfekt auf! http://i.imagebanana.com/img/v1md35xq/20131206_135809.jpg 

Ich habe danach geschaut ob er noch irgendwo nicht aufsitzt. Neue WLP Drauf, abdruck angeschaut - Super!

Alles wieder eingebaut... Idle 35°C. Toll, immernoch zu heiß.

Prime95 läuft seit 10 Minuten und was habe ich für Temperaturen? 67°C... Langsam habe ich die Schnautze unbeschreiblich voll. Der Kühler sitzt zu 100% auf, Ich habs mehrfach kontrolliert, WLP ist Ideal aufgetragen, der Rest des Kreislaufs stimmt. Wieso so heiße Temperaturen?!

Ich habe bei CaseKing angerufen, sie sagten ich kann den Kühler zurückschicken Aufgrund der Inkompatibilität (Er presst die Kondensatoren zur Seite). Außerdem hätte ich noch das 14 Tägige Rückgaberecht (Fernabsatzvertrag FTW).

Jetzt die Frage - Nochmal anschauen? Vielleicht krieg ich es doch hin. Evtl stimmt ja was anderes auch nicht. Oder einfach Kühler gegen einen Cuplex Kyros oder so tauschen?

@Ludscha: Nein, das sind die richtigen. Die kurzen sind für Sockel 2011. Es ist noch viel abstand zwischen den dicken Knubbeln bei den Schrauben und dem Kühler selbst. Er sitzt nicht auf, wie vorerst vermutet.


----------



## Chemenu (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

Ganz ehrlich, tausch ihn gegen den Cuplex Kyros. Ich würde keinen Kühler verbauen der andere Bauteile verschiebt. Am besten noch eine Info an EKW wegen der Inkompatibilität, damit die auch Wind davon bekommen und die Liste aktualisieren.


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

umtauschen. nicht, dass durch das zur seite drücken die kondensatoren noch kaputtgehen. und entsprechende info an EK, dass die diese board vielleicht nochmal testen sollten, bzw von ihrer kompatibilitätsliste streichen können.

wobei ich 35° idle und 67° nicht schlimm finde, nur für eine wakü etwas hoch.


----------



## Kenny_ken (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

Ich glaub so mache ich das. Jetzt ist nur de Frage wie ich die WaKü leer bekomme... Ich hab keinen Plan wie ich die Entleeren könnte. Habt ihr eine Ahnung wie ich das mache? Ich benutze einen DualBay AGB Von XSPC für den 5,25" Schacht. Die Pumpe (Laing DDC5 mit EKW Deckel aus Plexi) sitzt am Gehäuseboden.


----------



## Joungmerlin (6. Dezember 2013)

Vielleicht noch Luft im Kreislauf, oder evtl.  der Kühler verstopft?


----------



## Kenny_ken (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

Also ich sehe keine Blasen mehr - Auch keine Mikro blasen :o Wobei es natürlich nicht auszuschließen wäre. Wenn ich jetzt so oder so das Wasser ablasse, kann ich Dann ja mal schauen ob der WB Verstopft ist oder so. Bleibt nur noch immer die Frage offen, wie ich das mache


----------



## Xylezz (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

Schlauch an ner Stelle abziehen wo du direkt ne Schüssel drunter halten kannst. Nahe Teile mitm Handtuch abdecken und dann die Schüssel mit Schlauch so hinstellen das es ruhig ablaufen kann. Und die Einfüllschraube am AGB aufmachen sobald alles so ablaufen kann. Dann geht es schneller


----------



## Kenny_ken (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

Das wäre ja eigentlich nur unten an der Pumpe möglich. Ich habe fast einen ganzen Liter Kühlflüssigkeit drin, hoffentlich passt dass alles in eine Schüssel.. Kann ich das Wasser danach nochmal verwenden? es ist gerade mal 2 Tage alt, und würde von mir gefiltert werden.


----------



## Chemenu (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

Wenn Du den Kreislau eh schon öffnest und den Kühler umtauscht wäre es m.M.n. nicht verkehrt gleich ein Auslassventil mitzubestellen und einzubauen.
Dann tust Du Dich in Zukunft leichter das System zu entleeren.


----------



## Kenny_ken (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

Werde ich, danke für den Tipp!


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

leg den pc auf die seite, mit geöffneter seite nach unten, nimm zb zwei stühle dafür. dann kannste drunterkriechen und den schlauch einfach an deh eh schon abmontertem cpu-küher abziehen. mit pech wirst du ein wenig nass, aber deine hardware sollte so eigendlich ausser gefahr sein.


----------



## xeno75 (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

Ganz schöne Odyssee und ein ärgerlicher Fehler. Ich drücke dir die Daumen das es mit dem nächsten Kühler richtig passt


----------



## Kenny_ken (6. Dezember 2013)

Tausend Dank für eure Hilfe und das Daumen Drücken 

Ich habe den Kühler nun reklamiert und werde ihn Morgen zurück schicken. Ich hole mir dafür den AquaComputer Kryos PRO.

Edit: kühler ist bestellt. Im alten waterblock war etwas Abrieb von den Anschlüssen drin, aber nichts gravierendes. War also nicht ganz verstopft.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*



Kenny_ken schrieb:


> Ich lade die bilder bei Imagebanana hoch. Der spuckt dir einen Forentauglichen Link aus mit einem Thumbnail. Klickt man auf dieses, kommt man auf das Bild. Aber das funktioniert hier irgendwie nicht, deshalb habe ich die Links zu den großen Bildern Verlinkt (Post wurde aktualisiert, man kann es jetzt in groß sehen).



Wenn man zum x-ten Mal über ein Forum meckert, sollte man vielleicht langsam mal die Regeln lesen, die man bei der Registrierung akzeptiert hat. Nicht immer ist der Fehler hinter dem Monitor...  



Zum Problem, Teil1: Position und maximale Höhe von Kondensatoren rund um den Sockel ist von Intel spezifiziert und mir wäre bislang nicht bekannt, dass es mit den EK-Kühlern gehäuft Probleme gibt, obwohl viele Mainboards in dieser Region Kondensatoren haben. Es liegt nahe, dass dein Board (ggf. das individuelle Exemplar, nicht das Modell allgemein) schlichtweg ein bißchen außerhalb der Specs liegt. Der schmalere Kryos könnte trotzdem eine Lösung sein.

Zum Problem, Teil2: Hast du den Abdruck bei der "neben Kondensator"-Montage nochmal geprüft? Bei den ersten Bildern, die du hier nicht-hochgeladen hast, muss auf alle Fälle noch ein Fehler vorgelegen haben. Nur weil der Kühler auf der einen Seite nicht ganz bis runter reicht, springt die Wärmeleitpaste jedenfalls noch nicht vom IHS aufs ILM. Bei leichter Schräglage sollte auch der Kühler keinen Kontakt mit letzterem bekommen, schließlich ragt der IHS eigentlich 1+ mm nach oben raus.


----------



## Kenny_ken (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

Teil 1: Das meine ich ja. Evtl ist mein Board nur durch Bautechnische Ursachen leicht "anders". Kann ja mal passieren 

Teil 2: Habe ich vergessen  Meines wissens war der Abdruck aber (fast) perfekt. Dennoch hatte ich so komische Temperaturen.

Apropos Temperaturen... Mein Kryos ist da. Wow, Chic 

Eingebaut, Temperaturen... Tja was soll man sagen... Zu hoch? Oder doch nicht?

Im Idle an die 30°C, unter last erreiche ich nun 55°C. Sind das "normale" Temperaturen? Ich habe mir von einer WaKü doch besseres erwartet, aber wie gesagt - Vielleicht liege ich falsch. Nicht falsch verstehen, dass mein CPU unter Volllast mit 25°C Läuft habe ich nicht erwartet 

Muss zugeben, es kann diesmal wirklich an der WLP liegen. Bei dem Waterblock war eine sehr seltsame WLP dabei von Prolimatech (PK1). Diese war extrem dickflüssig bzw sehr fest. Ich hatte große Probleme sie aufzutragen und musste sogar den CPU ausbauen. Selbst dann konnte ich sie nicht zu 100% verstreichen.

Hat jemand Ratschläge?

Zu den Forenregeln... Ich habe es bereits zur kenntnis genommen.

Edit nach längerem Test:

Temps kletterten rauf bis auf 70°C, Idle Temperatur beträgt genau 37°C.


----------



## Pixekgod (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

temps sind immer noch zu schlecht. 
wen du schon selbst meinst es könnte an der wlp liegen dann versuch es mit einer anderen


----------



## Xylezz (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

Temps sind wirklich zu hoch. Selbst für Heatwell ist das ohne OC zu viel bei der Wakü.


----------



## Gast20140625 (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

55 Grad sind nicht wirklich gut, da geht bestimmt noch was, aber eine Katastrophe ist es auch nicht. Ist halt ein Haswell. Da ist schon die Wärmeübertragung von Die zu HS besch*ssen. (Intels billig WLP sei dank)
(Ich schätze meinen PH2 auf 50 Grad unter Last, allerdings verbraucht der dabei das Doppelte deiner CPU. )

Kommt auch stark auf die Wassertemp an. Absolute CPU Temperatur Werte sind in diesem Zusammenhang eigentlich uninteressant. Das Delta Wasser Core ist interessant. Daran siehst du, ob von der Montage her alles passt.


----------



## Kenny_ken (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

Heatwell? Wow, da habe ich wohl was verpasst. Ich dachte immer Haswells werden kaum warm. Wie gesagt, mit dem Thermalright Macho hatte ich unter last immer so ca 50°C...

Gut, da stimmt wohl was nicht. Leider habe ich keine gute WLP mehr. Werde mir wohl morgen eine kaufen müssen.

Ich werde dann berichten 

MfG


----------



## Xylezz (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

Bei Haswell ist es so das ein CPU köpfen und die WLP durch Flüssigmetall zu tauschen bis zu 20° unter Last bringt. Intels toller WLP sei dank


----------



## Kenny_ken (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

Wow, doch so viel? Aber ich weiß nicht. Ich wollte eigentlich nicht die Garantie verfliegen lassen. Andere Möglichkeiten?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

Nicht für die Lösung des IHS-DIE-Problems.
Aber die Temperaturen, die du mit dem Macho hattest, sollten auf alle Fälle (leicht) unterboten werden, wenn der kryos richtig aufliegt und der Kreislauf funktioniert. Merkwürdig ist der späte Temperaturanstieg. Da kann es auch ein Problem mit Durchfluss und/oder Wassertemperatur geben.


----------



## Chemenu (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

Der Coolgate HD360 hat ja ziemlich enge Lamellen. Evtl. drehen die Lüfter einfach zu langsam und das Wasser wird zu warm?


----------



## Kenny_ken (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

Eventuell - Ich habe leider keine Möglichkeit das zu messen. Die Lüfter werden vom Mainboard gesteuert. Ich habe gestern versucht Speedfan einzurichten, es gibt aber auf meinem Mainboard scheinbar nur einen regelbaren PWM Port (Zumindest konnte ich nur einen Lüfter steuern).

Ich habe jetzt neue WLP drauf, hauchdünn aufgetragen. 31°C im Idle... Find ich noch immer relativ warm. Dafür 56°C Unter last.


Irgendwas stimmt noch immer nicht. Wenigstens sitzt der Kühler richtig auf...


----------



## SpotlightXFX (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

Probiere mal den AGB mal zu demontieren und dann eine tiefe Schüssel zu nehmen und schauen ob das Wasser warm wird und ob es auch schön "läuft" nicht ihrendwo staut etc. Also den Schlauch zur Pumpe in die Schüssel und da wo es vom Radi etc. kommt richtung AGB mal zu halten und schauen das es schön in die Schüssel läuft ^^
ich hoffe du verstehst was ich meine +


----------



## Kenny_ken (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

Huch, noch mal alles demontieren  Gibt es keine andere Möglichkeit? Nicht falsch verstehen, ich bin dir sehr dankbar für deinen Tipp, aber ich habe alles erst zusammengebaut... Es war sehr nervig alles außeinander zu nehmen. Zudem ist der Schlauch vom Radi zum AGB Sehr kurz (10 cm circa, bin aber miserabel im Schätzen ^^).

Ich kann euch ja mal Bilder vom Setup zeigen. Kommen gleich.


----------



## Gast20140625 (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

Steck einfach irgendein Thermometer von oben in den AGB. Fieberthermometer oder sowas sollte passen. (sofern das auch unter 30 Grad noch zuverlässig misst)

Wenn du einfach das Wasser in einen Eimer machst und den als AGB verwendest, kannst du auch gut gucken, ob gut durchfluss vorhanden ist oder nicht. Kannst auch mal in einene Messbecher aus der Küche pumpen lassen und gucken wie viel Wasser in 30s vom Behälter A durch den Kreislauf in Behälter B gepumpt wird.
Natürlich nur wenn du willst.


----------



## Kenny_ken (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

Also hier mal ein Bild vom Radi - Es geht ein kurzes stück Schlauch direkt in den AGB. Dort sprudelt es relativ heftig, von daher glaube ich dass genug Druck drauf ist!

http://i.imagebanana.com/img/om21pjxf/20131211_193728.jpg

Gesamtübersicht - Die schläuche hängen ein wenig durch, das liegt daran dass ich ja den Waterblock getauscht habe. Mit dem EKW passte es.

http://i.imagebanana.com/img/wtxcd7x5/20131211_193715.jpg

Die Pumpe

http://i.imagebanana.com/img/zc6rp9rq/20131211_193721.jpg

Wie gesagt, wenn ich einen Schlauch vom Waterblock raus leicht zusammen drücke, spüre ich den Wasserwiderstand. Und wie gesagt, in den AGB sprudelt es heftig rein. Wenn man mit dem Ohr an den Waterblock geht, hört man es auch leicht zischen bzw ein Geräusch, dass Wasser fließt.

Edit: Ein Lüfter dreht sich nicht - Ist momentan nicht angesteckt. Aber selbst MIT diesem Lüfter macht das Maximal 2-5°C aus!

Edit 2: Also, ich habe mal einen Bratenthermometer in den AGB gesteckt. Wenn dieser nicht lügt, hat das wasser im AGB, nahe des Einganges (Direkt vom Radi Kommend) 29-29.5, evtl sogar 30°C. Ich denke mal dass dies zu warm ist, oder?

Ich habe wie gesagt 3x 120mm Lüfter die alle inzwischen Laufen. Ob auf 100% oder nicht weiß ich nicht, aber sie sind schon laut genug


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

30°C wassertemperatur ist völlig in ordnung. ich hab zwei 360er radis für cpu-only und mit lüftern auf 5V hab ich unter last etwa 35°C wassertemperatur


----------



## Kenny_ken (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

Die 30°C sind aber im Idle, muss ich noch anmerken!

Ich bin froh dass ich gut Programmieren kann und viel mit Microcontrollern rumbastel. Ich habe hier noch ein paar I²C Bus Temperatursensoren rumliegen. Werde daraus mal was basteln.

Edit: Doch nicht im Idle


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

ich hab im idle aktuell knapp über 29°
da musst du dir keine sorgen machen


----------



## Kenny_ken (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

Immerhin 

Bleibt nur noch zu Klären warum 33°C im Idle. Ich habe jetzt fast eine Stunde lang Prime95 Laufen lassen, Temperaturen haben sich auf ca 60°C eingependelt.


----------



## KetanestCola (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

Also ich hätte im (Game Mode) ca. 3h Battlefield spielen eine Wassertemperatur von 33° (laut der Aquastream Pumpe)
mit einem 240mm Radiator und dem i7 4770k (auf 4,2 GHz) anzubieten.
Dabei habe ich die Radi Lüfter auf der NZXT Steuerung Stufe 2 laufen.
Lüfter im "Pull" Verfahren auf dem Gehäusedeckel / unten der Radiator.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*



Kenny_ken schrieb:


> Edit: Ein Lüfter dreht sich nicht - Ist momentan nicht angesteckt. Aber selbst MIT diesem Lüfter macht das Maximal 2-5°C aus!



5 K würde ja schon reichen, um den Macho zu schlagen. Und wir reden hier von Temperaturen, die meilenweit von allem entfernt liegen, was die internen Sensoren vernünftig messen können. Die absolut-Temperaturen kann man kaum noch bewerten - nur dass die bessere Kühlung den besseren Wert liefern sollte

Was mir noch auffält: Die Rahmen deiner Lüfter schließen recht schlecht mit dem Radi ab. Dick ist der auch noch, wenn jetzt noch enge Lamellen dazu kommen, dürfte vieles daneben gehen.




Kenny_ken schrieb:


> Die 30°C sind aber im Idle, muss ich noch anmerken!



Klingt nach zu viel für CPU-only. Wie warm ist der Raum? Wann hatte das System das letzte mal vorher Last?


----------



## Kenny_ken (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

Ich habe mir neulich mal ein unboxing Video von meinem Radi angesehen. Scheinbar habe ich wohl eine Bulk Version erwischt. Beim Original waren noch Gummiaufsätze dabei, damit der Lüfter 1. Nicht so Laut ist und 2. Besser aufsitzt.

Ich traue mich nicht, die Lüfterschrauben enger anzuziehen, da sich die Plastikecken der Lüfter schon sehr verbiegen. Er ist zwar relativ Dick, aber es kommt von oben (Gut, mit der Hand gemessen :s ) ziemlich viel Luft raus. Diese wird auch gut Warm, nachdem ich gestern ein paar Stunden gezockt habe (BF4, CPU wurde nur maximal 45°C Warm). Die Zimmertemperatur ist relativ Hoch ist mir gestern Aufgefallen, da der PC nicht sehr weit von einer Heizung entfernt steht. Diese liegt bei so Ca 25°C.

Das Letzte Mal Last hatte er relativ Kurz vor dem Einbau der WaKü, noch mit dem Macho.


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

45° cpu temp beim zocken ist doch n guter wert. da kann man nicht meckern.


----------



## Kenny_ken (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

Also Prime95 belastet den CPU ja zu 100% pro Kern. Das wird aber kein Spiel jemals tun. Wie gesagt, 45°C BF4 - Ich war Zufrieden 

Arma 2 bzw DayZ Brachte mir nach 2 Stunden nur 40°C.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*



Kenny_ken schrieb:


> Ich traue mich nicht, die Lüfterschrauben enger anzuziehen, da sich die Plastikecken der Lüfter schon sehr verbiegen.



Eine bessere Passgenauigkeit erreicht man nicht, in dem man den Lüfter zerquetscht (d.h.: letztlich doch  ), sondern in dem man Lüfter mit geschlossenem Rahmen verwendet.



> Die Zimmertemperatur ist relativ Hoch ist mir gestern Aufgefallen, da der PC nicht sehr weit von einer Heizung entfernt steht. Diese liegt bei so Ca 25°C.



Delta 5K idle ist zwar immer noch nicht unbedingt wenig, aber nicht zwingend hoch.



> Das Letzte Mal Last hatte er relativ Kurz vor dem Einbau der WaKü, noch mit dem Macho.


 
?
Du hast seitdem mehrere Lasttestwerte gepostet, also wirst du die Wakü schon mal aufgeheizt haben...
Die Frage ist, ob die 30 °C idle der finale Wert waren, oder ob das System schlichtweg vorgeheizt war. Eine Wakü ist schließlich viel Träger, als eine Luftkühlung.


----------



## Kenny_ken (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

Ich bestelle demnächst neue Lüfter samt Gummi Auflagen. DIese sollten Bündig aufliegen. Hoffentlich.



> ?
> Du hast seitdem mehrere Lasttestwerte gepostet, also wirst du die Wakü schon mal aufgeheizt haben...
> Die Frage ist, ob die 30 °C idle der finale Wert waren, oder ob das System schlichtweg vorgeheizt war. Eine Wakü ist schließlich viel Träger, als eine Luftkühlung.


 Ach das meinst du  Ja, kurz davor lief noch Prime. Kann sein, dass das Wasser in der Zeit nicht komplett runtergekühlt ist.


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

ich glaub ich hab schonmal erwähnt (zu faul zu nachlesen), nimm noiseblocker blacksilent pro. die haben nicht nur einen gummirahmen, sondern auch zusätzliches entkopllungsmaterial für die schrauben. das sollte man auch bei montage am radiator nutzen können


----------



## Kenny_ken (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

Ich schau noch. Nice To have wären nämlich Weiße Lüfter, oder weiße Rotoren etc, da das Farb Schema in meinem PC Schwarz Blau Weiß ist.


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

da fällt mir spontan phanteks ein. Phanteks- PH-F120S


----------



## KetanestCola (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

Ich habe auf meinem 240mm Radiator 2 von denen verbaut:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PL2 - 120mm
Diese haben auch den Gummiring für die Radiatorentkoppelung.

BTW: Ich habe ja die Tage so von meiner Wasserkühlung geschwärmt (Kuplex Cryos Pro).
Nachdem ich den Thread gelesen habe, dachte ich mir mach doch auch mal nen Test mit Prime95.

Meine CPU zeigt mir mit Core Temp einen maximalwert in Prime95 von 72° Celsius an. (Wassertemp dabei 33° C)
Allerdings ist meine ja auf 4,2 GHz übertaktet. 

Da ich sowieso mehrere Sachen zur Erweiterung bestellt habe, schaue ich mir mal genau die Auflagefläche des CPU Kühlers an - ich vermute fast, dass mein Halterahmen ebenfalls auf Kondensatoren aufliegt.
Werde mal versuchen nachher noch ein Bild zu machen.


----------



## Kenny_ken (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

Also der Kryos Pro sitzt perfekt auf. Der Alte, von EKW Saß auf den Kondensatoren auf (Zumindest bei mir)


----------



## KetanestCola (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

Wie bist du denn mit der Mayhems Pastel White zufrieden? 
Habe mir jetzt auch das Konzentrat mit bestellt...

Ich habe bis dato immer nach der Wassertemperatur geschaut - und da war ja mit 33° alles im Rahmen (die Alarmgrenze in der Aquasuite ist ja standardmässig auf 48° Celsius eingestellt)


----------



## Kenny_ken (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CPU Nach WaKü Einbau viel zu heiß*

Sehr zufrieden. Total weiß und undurchsichtig, wie milch halt 

Kühleigenschaft sehr gut und... Joa ^^


----------

